# EPLAN P8 Lizenz



## K_ET (24 Juli 2013)

Wir suchen eine Firma die Ihre EPLAN P8 Lizenz verkaufen möchte.

Wir übernehmen den Wartungsvertrag und die Lizenz in unser Unternehmen 
das müsste selbstverständlich mit der Firma EPLAN abgeklärt werden damit
alles seinen richtigen Weg geht.


----------

